# Aristo Caboose wheels.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Aristo Caboose I got from Eric at Marty's just fell off my work bench.

Two of the axles broke.

The plastic insulator that joins the two shafts broke.

These wheels had the brush contacts for the lights inside.

I any one got any ideas on who to fix the broken Axel?

That lights inside run on battery and as you know I run battery power on the layout so the insulators is not needed.

JJ


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it safe to assume you don't want to get new wheels? If you aren't using the power pick up, you can just put regular aristo wheels in there. I think the sideframes are the same as on the regular freight cars, so it shouldn't be a problem. 

Or, you could make a sleeve out of a piece of 1/4" pipe, drill and tap two holes and use set screws to hold the axle together. But, by the time you do that, it would just be easier to buy new wheels. Unless you like a challenge!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

John,

I used nylon stand-offs available at electronic and hardware stores (bought these at OSH). I spun them in my lathe and bored them to size. The axle depicted below from an Aristo tender has magnets fixed in place in milled pockets. Set the back to back and your good to go...

Michael


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just replace the wheels with solid axles. Re use the brushes and your good to go. Later RJD


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I would follow Michael's lead... 
Years ago, I did something similar to this with a set of wheels I owned. Can't beat the interesting sound these make over the joints! However, when the axle ends wear off there is little you can do!


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

I did a similar repair to what Michael did. My axles broke while running in front of an SD45 though! In my case I drilled the plastic one size too small so that the axles were a push fit. 

BTW, when the axle ends wear our, center-drill the wheels on a lathe and press in short pieces of stainless rod.  

Trot, The fixin', fox...


----------

